# boat landing



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

wondering what isthe name of the boat ramp that is located on s blue angel pkwy across from robertson island,and any other details about the landing , or if you know of a landing that is close to that area:usaflag


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im trying to figure out where you are talking about. With your directions of south blue angel it sounds like sherman cove boat ramp. Available only to the active and or retired military. If you are trying to get to the pass you can put in at Galvez landing about 1/4 mile west of the perdido key bridge. The ramp is on the north bank of the intercoastal across from interarity point fire dept. Or Big Lagoon has a ramp that is a little closer to the pass but it will cost you to launch there. Galvez is public.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (11/20/2008)*Im trying to figure out where you are talking about. With your directions of south blue angel it sounds like sherman cove boat ramp. Available only to the active and or retired military. If you are trying to get to the pass you can put in at Galvez landing about 1/4 mile west of the perdido key bridge. The ramp is on the north bank of the intercoastal across from interarity point fire dept. Or Big Lagoon has a ramp that is a little closer to the pass but it will cost you to launch there. Galvez is public.


Sherman is what I was thinking to,givenmy limited knowledge of the area. Is Robertson the name of the island across from Sherman? Just wondering, cause I've heard it called some other names.


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

i searched the area on google earth, robertson island is the name that they used, it could be called something else, i dont know much about that area, 

thanks for the info


----------



## Insta-Gator (Oct 10, 2007)

Robinson Island is the small sand island at orange beach pass. There are many names for the island across from Sherman Cove. Sand Island, Donut Island, Bird Island. I guess yuo can call it what you want.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *seahunt1 (11/21/2008)*Robinson Island is the small sand island at orange beach pass. There are many names for the island across from Sherman Cove. Sand Island, Donut Island, Bird Island. I guess yuo can call it what you want.


Well if this is the case then Orange Beach is not at the south end of Blue Angel.


----------

